
DOT bans all Samsung Galaxy Note7 phones from airplanes - xoa
https://www.transportation.gov/briefing-room/dot-bans-all-samsung-galaxy-note7-phones-airplanes
======
xoa
This is a significant worsening of the situation from the point of view of
anyone hoping to hold out and continue to use the Note 7 (due to the lack of
feature equivalent replacements right now from any other manufacturer). Now
that it's officially under the regime of the Federal Hazardous Material
Regulations and in turn the remit of the TSA it's a matter of confiscation for
anyone who tries to take it flying, with fines/prosecution for trying to get
around it just like any other "forbidden hazardous material". So frequent
flyers would need something else to travel with at least, and to not ever
accidentally leave it in any luggage/carry-ons.

Hopefully Samsung or some other party can figure out an improved replacement
sooner rather then later. While it's not one I ultimately opted for myself,
the stylus got good reviews and I've found them useful in the past on other
devices. Maybe even Apple could get in on the market, they do have a pen of
their own already after all with OS support, albeit only on a large screen
device. I don't know if the 240 Hz capacitive touch sampling requires
different hardware in the iPad Pro or is a matter of a software switch, and in
turn whether they could enable compatibility in iPhones with a software update
or not. But whether Samsung, them, another manufacturer like Huawei or
whatever, feature-wise the Note 7 seems to show there are some market
opportunities there.

~~~
dogma1138
Continuing using the note 7 is a pretty selfish act.

You don't only put yourself at risk but everyone around you.

You also risk losing your insurance or be held directly liable in case of a
fire because you have used knowingly a recalled defective device which poses a
fire risk.

Also since you aren't going to receive any support from Samsung it's also a
bit futile, no updates, no replacement parts and it's unlikely that OEMs are
going to touch it now.

